# Countries by Quadras/Types



## ShuttleRun (Jan 5, 2017)

This is something that I've been thinking for a bit, I might be wrong:

*ALPHA*:

Canada - ISFp (Well of course, they're peace-loving and they get along with anyone. Known as the polite and unassuming people.)
France - ESFj? I have heard Enneagram Type 4 typed for them, which seems to be true, so France might also be INFp.

*BETA*:

China - ENFj (The Chinese culture highly values emotions, poetry etc, as well as they are attracted to large numbers and general epicness. They're also highly competitive and greedy, which seems to be Se hidden agenda)
Russia - INFp (The Russian culture apparently highly values poets and poetry)

*GAMMA*:

USA - ENTj (I think the USA is stereotypically Gamma. It highly values freedom and democracy, but can also be hypocritical in its acts. It has an ordinary, non-pretentious "American-pie" partying Hollywood culture that is a tad superficial which is closer to ESFp)
England - INTp (Like the US, the English culture is non-pretentious, and values freedom, but the people can be dreary and have a sardonic sense of humor, which they are proud of)
South Korea - ISFj (The people can be confrontational and have explosive emotions. They are highly attracted to beauty that seems to convey a sense of power. Values order and morality. The focus on outer appearances is so great that it seems superficial. Tad on the greedy side).

*DELTA*:

Australia - ENFp (Has an easy-going, laid-back culture. The people are generally not very ambitious, and would rather just get along and have fun with their "mates". Usually very welcoming and accepting of everyone, but they can also have an "us and them" attitude, the "Aussies" vs non-Aussies. Has a weird sense of pride of being "Aussies", which seems to be a Delta thing) 
Japan - ISTp (Eccentric, but also unemotional and undemonstrative. The ideal Japanese man is the stereotypical ISTp - a quite stoic who is emotionally undemonstrative and one who simply endures difficulties. Highly values crafts and doing things with their hands. It appears that the presentation, whether it be the arts or the food, is a tad more important than the inside, which seems to be Si. Like Australia, it has a weird sense of pride and elitism. Excelling above everyone else and being greedy is somewhat frowned upon).
Finland - ISTp
Sweden, Norway - INFj

An interesting thing about this is all those countries have the so-called "Tall Poppy Syndrome", where they cut down on people who are excelling, and they tend to be more "egalitarian". This seems like anti-Se and Delta behavior in particular.

I have always thought that Germany was ESTj, not ISTj. The whole work work work professionalism culture of Germany makes me uncomfortable as an INFp.


----------



## Indiana Jones Fan (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm not really in any position to type any of the countries of the globe, since, outside of my native United States, I've only been to Belgium, northeastern France, and Luxembourg, spending about a week or so among them (and I didn't really interact much with the locals).

That being said, what do you think about the possibility of France (which seems to be typed as Alpha SF quite a bit) being EIE? They managed to accumulate quite bit of territory through imperial conquest back in the day and have a history of revolutionary zeal. Just a hunch.

Could Italy be ESE?

I personally see the United States as more SLEish (it seems to value :e: more than some other First World nations). I could be wrong, though.

I used to see the Nordic nations as more Democratic, but I think you're correct.


----------

